# Lures



## bottomfisher01 (May 28, 2008)

Are there any lures that could be used for both wahoo and marlin???


----------



## Midnight Run (Oct 2, 2007)

any lure you have can catch either there is no such thing as just a marlin lure or just a wahoo lure. Islanders , moldcraft, black bart, marlin magic, and many more can catch either. Islander/ballyhoo combowould be mysuggestion but i could be wrong there are alot more people on here that have more experience than me so we will se what they have to say.


----------



## bottomfisher01 (May 28, 2008)

Let me re-phrase myself which would be the best lure for marlin and wahoo?


----------



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

balyhoo/islander

and midnight run is correct..any lure may catch any fish.


----------



## bottomfisher01 (May 28, 2008)

Another question what is the best blue water locater? p.s. im kinda new to fishing so im kinda dumb about this stuff but the forum has tons of great info


----------



## Midnight Run (Oct 2, 2007)

www.roffs.comis one of the best $69 per forcast

www.hiltonsoffshore.com about the same $230 year

www.terrafin.com is good also $89 a year 

www.ripcharts.com is another dont know what it cost


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Some lures can be used for wahoo,marlin and dolphin. You may what to target wahoo with a 32 oz. trolling weight in front of your lure by atleast 30 ft. ,Color also can make a differance, On recess we select dark color combos like black & purple,Black & red and so on.A ballyhoo combo has its place at times. If during the colder months when the larger hoos are in we will use a horse ballyhoo combo. But remember if you hook up a billfish with the trolling weight, you may loose it when it start to throw it head back and forth just like a bull or large cow dolphin. I dont think you can go to fast for a hoo. Some icer rig setups troll 15 knts. Our speed veries with current speed. Dont use your GPS to set speed remember GPS speed is speed over ground not how fast you are moving on the surface (very important).All boats are not created equal. Larger inboardboats with there shafts and props with a 15 deg angel will produce cleaner water while on the troll. Every capt.will look atprop washat trolling speeds to see were the cleaner wash is. Set your lures about 10 ft back from the wash. Remember this will very with trolling speeds. Down riggers have there place also but limit your speed. They become useless above 4.5 knts at 150 ft. down. You will find at 4.5 knts set 150 fts that its only 30 ft from the surface with a 12 pound weight. Set one of your linesway way way out on the center Called a shot gun. Staying with wahoo for a second if while you are trolling you get a strike, but no hook up set your lever to free spool for a count of 5 then set your drag to strike and start reeling very fast ( thats calleddrop back). Works great most of the time. Thats why your crew needs to be close to the reels every second.Hope some of this help for your next wahoo trip. Gene and crew


----------



## Midnight Run (Oct 2, 2007)

good info gene:clap


----------



## bottomfisher01 (May 28, 2008)

Thanks so much


----------

